# Honda Foreman wont start



## droptine06

Engine will turn over but can't get ignition or the engine to run. Took the gas that was in the tank out(it had been in there from Jan.) and replaced with fresh, still nothing. Pulled the plug which was replaced last spring, wasn't fouled. Any ideas? Is there something I can put in the gas to help it fire maybe? Only non-ethanol gas has been used in it as well. I know that ain't much info. But all I can tell with my limited knowledge of motors. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Havana Dude

Check your kill switch

Make sure key is on

Is the vent open on the gas cap?

Most times with a Honda, it's the simple things.


----------



## droptine06

Havana Dude said:


> Check your kill switch
> 
> Make sure key is on
> 
> Is the vent open on the gas cap?
> 
> Most times with a Honda, it's the simple things.



Checked the kill switch. 

Not sure on the vent to the gas cap, just have a 10in or so hose on it. You saying make sure it ain't plugged up?


----------



## coltday

Yea, make sure a dirt dobber hasn't gotten it clogged or mud at the end. Are you getting fire at the spark plug? Find an innocent buddy to hold the plug wire next to the hole and see if you see fire from the end of the plug to the block. If so, all should be good there. If not, check from plug wire back. Check air filter and all as well, make sure everything is clean. If all that checks out, go into the carb.


----------



## GA DAWG

Look for a fuse somewhere.


----------



## Buckfever

Check kill switch 1st.
Check for fire going to the plug 2nd.
Press in the primer on the side of the carb 2 times then try again if 1 & 2 wasn't the problem. If neither of these are it you may have a blown fuse or chewed wires some where.


----------



## droptine06

Didn't consider a chewed wire or blown fuse. Chewed wire is a strong possibility, it stays under a outdoor lean to.Thanks for all the tips, hopefully will figure it out. Thank you fellas!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Spray a little started fluid into the breather. If it doesn't fire up then, you are not getting any spark.


----------



## cmfireman

Check to make sure the petcock is turned to "On" or "reserve". Sounds stupid but it's happened to me before.


----------



## Backlasher82

If the gas has been in in there since January it probably needs a carb clean. Drain the gas in the float bowl into a clean container and if it comes out green and smelling like paint thinner you've found your problem. Sometimes Seafoam can save you from a carb clean, it's worth a try.


----------



## droptine06

cmfireman said:


> Check to make sure the petcock is turned to "On" or "reserve". Sounds stupid but it's happened to me before.


 by petcock your speaking of the Fuel "On" and "Reserve" tank setting right? I checked that, it's in the on position.



Backlasher82 said:


> If the gas has been in in there since January it probably needs a carb clean. Drain the gas in the float bowl into a clean container and if it comes out green and smelling like paint thinner you've found your problem. Sometimes Seafoam can save you from a carb clean, it's worth a try.



I drained the fuel from the tank by siphon and it looked clear and smelled normal. Is that what you are referring to as the "float bowl"?

Thanks for all the replies and help guys, really appreciate it.


----------



## droptine06

Jeff Phillips said:


> Spray a little started fluid into the breather. If it doesn't fire up then, you are not getting any spark.



Where's the "breather"? I am guessing you are speaking of removing the air filter and spraying the fluid into that port?


----------



## Buckfever

droptine06 said:


> Where's the "breather"? I am guessing you are speaking of removing the air filter and spraying the fluid into that port?



The breather should be under the seat. Use starting fluid sparingly though, because to much can damage an engine.


----------



## 440Mopar

where are you at if your close i'll just come fix it this is painful to read ..no offense intended


----------



## Backlasher82

droptine06 said:


> I drained the fuel from the tank by siphon and it looked clear and smelled normal. Is that what you are referring to as the "float bowl"?



The float bowl is the bottom part of the carb, there is a drain screw to drain the gas.


----------



## droptine06

440Mopar said:


> where are you at if your close i'll just come fix it this is painful to read ..no offense intended



"But all I can tell with my limited knowledge of motors".

No offense takin'... I ain't easily offended. If you had read my original post I stated that I don't have much knowledge of motors. If it's so painful, then don't respond and move on. The 4-wheeler is at my hunting property 3.5hrs away. I was down there this past weekend and found that it would not start. I am headed back down next weekend for a work duty with the other members and I need it running. I was by myself last weekend and due to the fact it would not start I was unable to load it in my truck to bring it back and work on it. That's why I am asking all the questions I can now before I get down there so I can be prepared and know what to bring with me. Get it now?

To the others, thank you again for the responses.


----------



## Havana Dude

Droptine, I store mine in an old metal shed that just sits on the ground during the season. One season, had a family of mice make home in there with it. They ate the seat, gnawed the rubber off the hand grips, but they never messed with any wiring. You could have a wire chewed somewhere, I would investigate that angle for sure. Everyone here trying to help, has made some good suggestions. Take a spark plug with you when you go back, could be the problem. They can go bad with no outward signs. If you can drain the carb, that may fix as well. Good luck.


----------



## 440Mopar

I was not trying to be a a-- I was offering my services for free to help out a fellow gon er but you have yet to say where the atv is located , I live 60 miles south of macon but regularly travel to waycross . I have some family done there .so i cover 50 percent of ga about twice a month, sorry for the comment but with  as you put it limited knowldge i could have already fixed it for you before i could get this message chicken pecked out 
with that said ,,,
an engine needs three things spark, air and fuel to run.given that it 
 has enough compression to squeeze the mixture of the above three.
1 spark --remove spark plug from engine place plug back in plug wire hold plug ground prob to engine block with rubber grip pliers turn engine over with starter 
if sparks see fuel if no spark check fues under seat aginst back rack inside small black box ,then check wires going to cdi ,that is the box that the plug wire is hooked to opposite the spark plug end.
2 fuel - if sparking the best way to check fuel is to spray the air filter with small amount of either then turn engine with starter if it fires up then the carb is stopped up 

3 air remove air filter place hand over hole in air box where filter was turn engine if your hand is suck to hole it has compression ,clean air filter while its off 
  if carb is stopped up tell me when your going to your lease then pm your number and i'll call you and walk you threw removing carb and cleaning and removing jets and replaceing it 
you will neeed an philps screw driver a new one of a good brand ,a 10 12 and 14 mm wrench a small nail and hammer a common flat screw driver with about .125 wide head to remove the jet some either to clean them and carb and some compresses air will also be preferred 
just let me know o and a pair of needle noise pliers


----------



## droptine06

440Mopar said:


> I was not trying to be a a-- I was offering my services for free to help out a fellow gon er but you have yet to say where the atv is located , I live 60 miles south of macon but regularly travel to waycross . I have some family done there .so i cover 50 percent of ga about twice a month, sorry for the comment but with  as you put it limited knowldge i could have already fixed it for you before i could get this message chicken pecked out
> with that said ,,,
> an engine needs three things spark, air and fuel to run.given that it
> has enough compression to squeeze the mixture of the above three.
> 1 spark --remove spark plug from engine place plug back in plug wire hold plug ground prob to engine block with rubber grip pliers turn engine over with starter
> if sparks see fuel if no spark check fues under seat aginst back rack inside small black box ,then check wires going to cdi ,that is the box that the plug wire is hooked to opposite the spark plug end.
> 2 fuel - if sparking the best way to check fuel is to spray the air filter with small amount of either then turn engine with starter if it fires up then the carb is stopped up
> 
> 3 air remove air filter place hand over hole in air box where filter was turn engine if your hand is suck to hole it has compression ,clean air filter while its off
> if carb is stopped up tell me when your going to your lease then pm your number and i'll call you and walk you threw removing carb and cleaning and removing jets and replaceing it
> you will neeed an philps screw driver a new one of a good brand ,a 10 12 and 14 mm wrench a small nail and hammer a common flat screw driver with about .125 wide head to remove the jet some either to clean them and carb and some compresses air will also be preferred
> just let me know o and a pair of needle noise pliers



Thank you, and I appreciate your help man. The bike is in Sandersville. I wouldn't expect someone to drive out to it though I appreciate the offer. Like I said, I have a basic understading of engines but all the terms like "float bowl" and what not are what I am not familiar with. I printed out everyones notes/posts and will take the needed items with me and see what I can figure out when I get down there. I can't get a signal at our camp so calling is not an option but I appreciate the offer. 

Nothing else, if I can't figure it out I will have some people there to help me load it and will bring it back home.


----------



## droptine06

coltday said:


> Yea, make sure a dirt dobber hasn't gotten it clogged or mud at the end.
> 
> This was the culprit. Sucker was crammed full of dirt. Cleaned it out and she fired right up. Can't beleive that's all it was. Thanks again to everyone for your help and pointers.


----------

